# Ubuntu 20.04 dropped today



## Solaris17 (Apr 24, 2020)

The new LTS is available for DL. Updates for server generally come a bit later (july?) in the form of 20.04.1 and I think they are sending out general updates in june.

Not that there aren't ways to force an update. In either case

If you want the bleeding edge iso.









						Enterprise Open Source and Linux | Ubuntu
					

Ubuntu is the modern, open source operating system on Linux for the enterprise server, desktop, cloud, and IoT.




					ubuntu.com


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 26, 2020)

i didn't have much time playing around with it, so far i have been focused on upgrading my ubuntu mate 18.04.4 to this 20.04 without breaking the nextcloud instance hosted on it.
I had to upgrade the former php7.2 server and dependencies to a version that matched the one found in ubuntu 20.04 (php7.4) in order to ease the transition.
It was a bit of a mess to make ends meet but i'm okay now.

I also prepared the move from an older 17.04 vsftpd server to this same release too, this time on an hardware platform capable of running several vmware wokstation 15 guests.
I've add some issues with vmware not wanting to compile the vmmon.ko and vmnet.ko against the current kernel but that's been taken care of now.

if anything, Ubuntu Mate 20.04 became my main interest for the last 72hours


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> i didn't have much time playing around with it, so far i have been focused on upgrading my ubuntu mate 18.04.4 to this 20.04 without breaking the nextcloud instance hosted on it.
> I add to upgrade the former php7.2 server and dependencies to a version that matched the one found in ubuntu 20.04 (php7.4) in order to ease the transition.
> It was a bit of a mess to make ends meet but i'm okay now.
> 
> ...



I myself am about to do like 4 migrations 

DNS server
Web server
DB server
Connectwise Control

all VMs that I have backed up but this will take up my last day off, wish me luck.


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 26, 2020)

Best of luck ! let us know how it went !!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 27, 2020)

Servers went well except control that got super angry. Reverted, I'll try to figure it out later.

Servers that succeeded

DNS
Grafana
DB Server
Web Server

Oddities

DNS server had issues with the LXD symlink. Deleted it and restarted dnsmasq and everything went fine.

Web server and Grafana had some kind of odd issue writing grub.







I elected to continue, after the upgrade was complete, I denied the requested restart and ran


```
sudo update-grub
```

and it re-installed/reconfigured the entries fine.

I processed the reboots afterwards and wasn't dropped to emergency shell so I'll take it as a win.

I recommend you always look, but certain situations requested file overwrites, like my resolv.conf etc. I didnt let these get overwritten so I could go back and update the config later to the new version.


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 29, 2020)

I can relate to this :

i have been confronted with the same grub not wanting to install either on the bootloader or any logical partitions. I  took the risk to not run update-grub afterward and the machine booted fine anyway....weird....

Also : after skimming through several conf blobs, I refused to overwrite the ones related with mariadb, samba and ssh, just in case.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 29, 2020)

I stopped worrying about dependecies when i moved all applications to containers. now i can upgrade the OS without breaking applications every time.


----------



## xrobwx71 (May 13, 2020)

I fired it up in a VM and hmm, I thought I was on WIndows 10 with the sign in splash and it wanting to access my stuff or that is if I want to sync  blah blah. I haven't messed with Ubuntu since about 16.04 or so. I'll stick with Mint. 

Man it is pretty though.


----------



## GoldenX (May 13, 2020)

A bit disappointed with mesa 20, it's far less stable than 19.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 13, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> I fired it up in a VM and hmm, I thought I was on WIndows 10 with the sign in splash and it wanting to access my stuff or that is if I want to sync  blah blah. I haven't messed with Ubuntu since about 16.04 or so. I'll stick with Mint.
> 
> Man it is pretty though.



you want pretty try the budgie desktop environment


----------



## xrobwx71 (May 16, 2020)

Manjaro is nice as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 16, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> you want pretty try the budgie desktop environment











						Ubuntu Budgie
					

Ubuntu Budgie is a community developed distribution, integrating the Budgie Desktop Environment with Ubuntu at its core




					ubuntubudgie.org
				




Ooooo that's nice....


----------



## Aquinus (May 26, 2020)

So, since my installation of some part of the graphics stack was sufficiently screwed up on my tower, I backed everything up (a nice hefty 1TB,) and installed Ubuntu 20.04 today. Initial impressions are pretty good to be honest. I feel like the UI has gotten some TLC. It looks better in a lot of ways and feels more responsive than it did before. Support OOTB for my hardware is exceptional (sans the USB WiFi adapter I use which is a Linksys WUSB6300.)

Once I get my desktop setup properly for everything (not just games,) I'll probably give the laptop the same treatment.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 26, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> So, since my installation of some part of the graphics stack was sufficiently screwed up on my tower, I backed everything up (a nice hefty 1TB,) and installed Ubuntu 20.04 today. Initial impressions are pretty good to be honest. I feel like the UI has gotten some TLC. It looks better in a lot of ways and feels more responsive than it did before. Support OOTB for my hardware is exceptional (sans the USB WiFi adapter I use which is a Linksys WUSB6300.)
> 
> Once I get my desktop setup properly for everything (not just games,) I'll probably give the laptop the same treatment.



The only thing at this point from keeping from using something like Ubuntu or Mint on my work desktop is ultrawide freesync 2 support. AMD drivers work but when i launch a game using steam for linux it craps out


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 26, 2020)

Using Zorin OS on my Intel i7 laptop for that Windows 7 look, Mint before that, no issues with either. 
Our quad core AMD touchscreen laptop had issues with Zorin OS, the screen would randomly rotate but Mint was stable.


----------



## Aquinus (May 26, 2020)

Easy Rhino said:


> The only thing at this point from keeping from using something like Ubuntu or Mint on my work desktop is ultrawide freesync 2 support. AMD drivers work but when i launch a game using steam for linux it craps out


I haven't really tried to get it to work myself because it requires that I only use one display. Only until recently did I drop to using just one display on the tower since I've been using the two LG 5ks with the laptop since I can't connect them to the tower without TB3. Maybe now is a good time to try and get that working. I might try it out to see if it works this evening.

Edit: Undervolting was also not working before. That might be working now as well which would be *really* nice.

Well. I think I got it enabled.

```
jdoane@Kratos:~$ xrandr --props | grep vrr
    vrr_capable: 0
    vrr_capable: 1
    vrr_capable: 0
    vrr_capable: 0
```

...and I just ran Factorio, jumped in a vehicle and started driving around and not a single tear. It was smooth as butter. I think I'm in shock.


----------

